# Eclipse IDE:  Variablenverwendung in Klasse



## nettchen (27. Aug 2009)

Hallo, 

ich habe schon wieder ne Eclipse IDE Frage.

Wenn man normalerweise in einer Klasse eine Variable selektiert, hat man doch am rechten Rand, weiße Vierecke, um zu finden, wo in der Klasse die Variable verwendet wird. Nur irgendwie habe ich diese nicht mehr.

Wo kann ich das wieder einschalten?


----------



## SlaterB (27. Aug 2009)

oben das Symbol anklicken, was wie ein Pinsel aussieht, 'Toggle Marc Occurances (Shift+Alt+O)'


----------



## nettchen (27. Aug 2009)

Und nochmal Danke


----------

